# My Misery (a story)



## bettakeeper91 (Jan 9, 2011)

If you guys like it I will continue. If not, please say so! The pictures are from google and this isnt a true story by the way! Here it goes.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Chapter 1- A Journey
I wasn't your typical petstore betta. No, no. I had long vibrant fins, smooth strong scales and made a bubble nest that would without a doubt impress anybody. I was an aquabid fish.Yeah, I was quality all right. Here is a little pic of me.








I don't got a name yet, but I'm sure I will someday. 
2 weeks later....
"Yep, this one. Uh huh. Yes he is. I am shipping him off right now."
I heard a human talking into some thing she put to her ear. I was scared. not sure what to expect. She grabbed my bag in her caring hands. The same ones that raised me and fed me from the day I hatched. I didn't want to leave this paradise, but I knew that there was a new home waiting for me. She laid me down in a box and packed it up right. Here I go. No looking back now. 

After a long time of being in that little torture box, I once again saw the light of day....

More?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

more!


----------



## bettakeeper91 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok here it is!
Chapter 2-First Impressions
I was in shock. Ya, thats it. Thats why my eyes were wonky. I knew I couldnt really be seeing this. It was a bowl. 1/2 gallon maybe. "No!" I cried. I flared and ramed my head at the side of the bag. It wasn't the shock talking it was my real vision. But I was silenced, they punched my bag and then everything faded and I fell. 

Well I was alive and woke up some time later. All the fears were coming to realization now. I was in the little MAYBE 1/2 gallon bowl. Here is a little pic of it.








Nope, I wasn't kidding. That was it. My torture cell. On top off everything, the water wasn't treated. It burned my gills. I knew I would die here. I finally realized were I was. Tons of betta lined the walls around me.








But the thing that caught my eye was a beautiful female. She sat beside me, wide eyed, staring at me.


----------



## bettakeeper91 (Jan 9, 2011)

Do you guys want more?


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

yes! more!!!! so much suspense... X)


----------



## bettakeeper91 (Jan 9, 2011)

Chapter 3-The attempt
Her beauty! I got lost in it. I wasn't thinking straight. I didn't notice being picked up and dumped into a freezing cold tank. I finally came to my senses from the freezing water. It was her. Staring...wide eyed at me. IN this tank! No glass separating us now. I swam away but she chased me faster. By the end, my fins looked like garbage I was scratched up and I lost half my colour. "No!" I cried, "Why did you put me with this mad woman?!?!". I gasped for air. I had seen her real self (or she just wanted to breed, either way, I wasn't a fan!). I did it. I jumped out of the tank and into the one next to us...


----------



## missnatashaa (Apr 4, 2011)

what happens next? :O


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

more and those babies are so cute!


----------



## missnatashaa (Apr 4, 2011)

is this going to be a sad story? :-(


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

more!


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

More please


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

More please :-D


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

more!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

More!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enough exclamation marks?


----------

